# Eletrician



## Fred Green (Sep 28, 2009)

I am an electrician and thinking of moving to Mexico to Lake chappela area. can anybody help with advice on contacts.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are retired, you will really enjoy the place. If you plan on working, you must know that you can't just do that. You need federal government approval by INM on your visa and it isn't easy to get. If you did succeed, you would then have to face local competition and their 'sindicatos' which can be an unpleasant experience; even dangerous. There are a lot of electricians, and other trades, here with not enough work already. Mexico protects its citizen workers; especially now.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you are retired, you will really enjoy the place. If you plan on working, you must know that you can't just do that. You need federal government approval by INM on your visa and it isn't easy to get. If you did succeed, you would then have to face local competition and their 'sindicatos' which can be an unpleasant experience; even dangerous. There are a lot of electricians, and other trades, here with not enough work already. Mexico protects its citizen workers; especially now.


Most electricians are not members of any union, and work in the black economy.

Unless you want to do work for major building projects, the Unions will not bother you for domestic work.


----------



## Fred Green (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks I will take all what you said on board

Many thanks

FRED


----------

